# Disability Pension: Can it be paid directly into my current acc?



## Yetti2012 (6 Jan 2011)

Hi, 

I just recently qualified for Disability after nearly a year and I feel very grateful and blessed. 

I will go from SWP to Disability payment this first week of January.  

The only issue is that due to my illness I can't get to my post office very often and I don't have anyone I can trust to pick up my payment.   

As I just got qualified, is there any way to get this put directly into my account? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Welfarite (6 Jan 2011)

What exactly is the name of the payment you are on? Is it Invalidity Pension or Disablement Benefit or what?


----------



## Yetti2012 (6 Jan 2011)

I was just sent a letter saying I had been approved from Jan 2011 to go from the supplementary payment to the Disability pension/benifit.


----------



## DirectDevil (6 Jan 2011)

A friend of mine is on this benefit (deals with SW in Longford I think ?).

He gets it paid directly to his current account. I helped him fill in the application form and I think that it gave you the option to ask for it to be lodged directly.


----------



## Yetti2012 (6 Jan 2011)

Oh, so if I go to my Welfare officer, do you think I would be able to get them to let me fill a form to do direct deposit?  This would help me out so much as again, a lot of times I am not well enough to go out and I don't have people around me that I can trust with this kind of thing.


----------



## gipimann (6 Jan 2011)

If it's Disability Allowance you've been awarded, then yes, it can be paid to your bank account.   There should have been an option to select "EFT" on the application form you originally completed.


----------



## Yetti2012 (7 Jan 2011)

I seem to remember way back filling out banking info but not sure now if for this or some other official form.  I will go to my Welfare officer and see what I can do.  So appreciate it. This would be a big weight off me if I can do this.


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2011)

Both Invalidity Pension and Disablement Benefit (still not sure what you're on!) can be paid directly into bank accounts; the application form contains that option. check that you completed this.


----------



## Yetti2012 (8 Jan 2011)

If I made a mistake at the beginning of this process and failed to check a box or what not with regard to direct deposit, is that something that can be changed by the Welfare Officer when I go see them?


----------



## Welfarite (8 Jan 2011)

yes, you can switch to it now giving them details of account, which bank, etc.. Have a look at a copy of the application form on www.welfare.ie. It's not a scheme administered locally so you could alternatively contact the section by writing to them outlining what changes to your original applation you want to make. The local SW office will only be forwarding this info. anyhow after you call in and complete the forms.


----------



## Yetti2012 (8 Jan 2011)

Ok so I see my Welfare officer on Tuesday, so you think it would be a good idea to call social directly, Monday to see if I even need to go to the welfare officer on Tuesday? Might not be a bad idea anyway.  Thank you all for your help. I was so afraid I messed up big time.


----------



## Papercut (8 Jan 2011)

Hi Yetti,

As Welfarite has said, your Welfare Officer is not involved in your new disability payments.

It's not clear by your posts exactly whether you are changing to Disability Allowance or Invalidity Pension, but this should be detailed in the award letter that you received from Dept Social Protection, as well as the method which they intend paying you.

Either way you will need to contact the Dept Social Protection section that pay you, as they will have to post you a form to enter your bank details on & sign.

Your best bet would be to ring them on Monday. 

Telephone 1890 927 770 or 043 3340000.

Ask to be put through to the Disability Allowance Section or the Invalidity Pension Section. Give the person your PPS number & they will be able to tell you exactly what payment you are on. Tell them that you want your payments to be put into your bank account. They will be able to transfer you to the right section & will post a form out to you to fill in your bank details, which you will have to post back to them.

It might take a week or two for your payments to go to your bank account, so you may need to go to the Post Office until it's sorted out, but don't worry - they will tell you exactly what to do. You haven't messed up at all - they will sort it out no problem.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jan 2011)

I alswo suspect the 'welfare officver' you are talking about is actually the Community Welfare Officer (HSE)  and not a Social Welfare official?


----------



## Yetti2012 (12 Jan 2011)

Guys, thank u all so very much for all your helpful advise. I called diectly today and got through to a lovely lady who said she would post out the form out to me today. She said once they got it back that it shouldn't be more than a week or two before it would go through. 

So again, thank u all. That's a weight off my mind.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2011)

Glad you got sorted Yetti!


----------

